# Best agency for ECA



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I tried finding the answer to my query on the forum, but couldn't so posting a new thread.. apologies if this has already been answered here -

Which is the best agency to get your education documents verified for ECA.. i see that there is a lot of discussion for WES.. But just wanted to check if any of the others - Uni of Toronto, ICAS, IQA or ICES, have better feedback ?

Also, do people need to go to any specific agency, based on their educational qualification, barring medical ofcourse.. I couldn't see any such requirement, but did not want to get started and find out later I was wrong..

thanks in advance..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

WES is recognized by the Canadian Gov't as the leading authority on assessing education levels. None of the others you mentioned are regarded any better and are governed by the G of C requirements.


----------



## sam2206 (Mar 7, 2017)

Auld Yin said:


> WES is recognized by the Canadian Gov't as the leading authority on assessing education levels. None of the others you mentioned are regarded any better and are governed by the G of C requirements.


Thanks mate.. I thought since they are all listed on the Canadian immigration website, they must be all recognized by the GoC, but I guess not..

And I also wanted to get a second opinion, before sending in my stuff, because IQA was taking less time than WES.. but I guess one extra week is nothing, for the peace of mine..

thanks again..


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

If it's listed on this page, then you can use it for your ECA. There is nothing to suggest one company over another, except for the medical and pharmacy categories.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi all,

I have just started exploring my options for a Canadian visa under the Express entry program. I believe my job category would be financial and investment analyst. Please advice me on what agency should I get my education assessment done.

Thank you


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Darshana said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have just started exploring my options for a Canadian visa under the Express entry program. I believe my job category would be financial and investment analyst. Please advice me on what agency should I get my education assessment done.
> 
> Thank you


You can only use an agency apporoved by the Government of Canada... see my previous post for the list of approved agencies.


----------



## arun4u2000 (Apr 20, 2017)

I have done my MASTERS in one of the reputed University in India but its not in the list of WES as per them due to xyz reasons. What next option should i try ? Also How to check again on the acceptance of my university in that assessment body ?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

arun4u2000 said:


> I have done my MASTERS in one of the reputed University in India but its not in the list of WES as per them due to xyz reasons. What next option should i try ? Also How to check again on the acceptance of my university in that assessment body ?


Your only option is to have your education qualifications assessed by one of the designated ECA agencies, as determined by the Government of Canada.

If none of the agencies will recognise your university then you _cannot_ claim points for the degree(s) that you have from that school. 

There is no recourse against this - if the ECA agencies don't recognise your university/education qualification(s) then the CIC doesn't recognise your university/qualification. It doesn't matter if it's the top school in India - if it's not recognised, then it means nothing to the GoC


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

arun4u2000 said:


> I have done my MASTERS in one of the reputed University in India but its not in the list of WES as per them due to xyz reasons.


The reasons would be that the education it provides is not up to Canadian standards so we refuse to recognize it.




> What next option should i try ?


There isn't one.


----------



## harneet85 (Jun 22, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Your only option is to have your education qualifications assessed by one of the designated ECA agencies, as determined by the Government of Canada.
> 
> If none of the agencies will recognise your university then you _cannot_ claim points for the degree(s) that you have from that school.
> 
> There is no recourse against this - if the ECA agencies don't recognise your university/education qualification(s) then the CIC doesn't recognise your university/qualification. It doesn't matter if it's the top school in India - if it's not recognised, then it means nothing to the GoC




From where do we check list of University in WES?? I have creatted an account and as of now filling information , and no where I could find such information or drop down asking me to select univesity. Kindly provide information from where can I check if my UNiversity is recognized or not by WES


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

harneet85 said:


> From where do we check list of University in WES?? I have creatted an account and as of now filling information , and no where I could find such information or drop down asking me to select univesity. Kindly provide information from where can I check if my UNiversity is recognized or not by WES


How about asking WES directly?

None of us work for WES, so we cannot give you accurate information about what WES will and will not recognise.


----------

